# Brand A 6er



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

> The Philadelphia 76ers are growing increasingly confident that they will win the Elton Brand free-agent sweepstakes, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com on Tuesday that Brand has given the Sixers indications that he is poised to accept a five-year deal worth an estimated $82 million and spurn what was presumed to be a slam-dunk return to the Los Angeles Clippers to hook up with Clipper-to-be Baron Davis.



link

goddammit


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*

He's as good as gone now.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*

Damn somewhere Baron Davis is crying.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*

F this franchise. 20 years is long enough to suffer, I'm through.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*

He is gone according to the LATimes. F the Clippers and really I am pissed at Brand as well for making all those comments on how he wanted to stay with the Clippers and how he wanted for the Clippers to sign a big player which they did and then he leaves. I hate that he is gone but I not happy with all the comments he made indicating this is where he wanted to be. See ya.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*



Weasel said:


> He is gone according to the LATimes. F the Clippers and really I am pissed at Brand as well for making all those comments on how he wanted to stay with the Clippers and how he wanted for the Clippers to sign a big player which they did and then he leaves. I hate that he is gone but I not happy with all the comments he made indicating this is where he wanted to be. See ya.


I'm with you Weasel, screw them both. I just feel sick right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*

This is seriously F-ed up of Brand. Really, really F-ed up. Don't count the Clippers out just yet, though. Bucher said they'll probably throw a fat deal at Josh Smith.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*

This is Carlos Boozer-esque. Maybe worse.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Sources say 76ers confident of signing free agent Brand*



TheATLien said:


> This is Carlos Boozer-esque. Maybe worse.


It's worse in my opinion. Boozer gave a verbal agreement to his GM, Elton gave a verbal agreement to BD and the entire Clippers fanbase.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Elton Brand has reached a verbal agreement to sign a multiyear contract with the Philadelphia 76ers, according to an NBA source who requested anonymity because he is not authorized to speak on player movements.
> 
> The deal is believed to be in the $80-million range and expected to span five years.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers9-2008jul09,0,7383876.story


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for nothing EB, I guess it's time to change my avatar.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow its probably not going to "set in" until i see him wearing another jersey...but if this is true....all the reasons eb became one of my favorite player probably go down the drain....while i understand him going after the money.....he shouldnt have even said what he said to begin with and making us think we had a chance ... . .
he should have said something like "well i have to do whats best for me and my family" 
then i would have had no problem but for him to FRONT like he did.....
hes not a hatable guy...like all the spurs players....but i mean....damn


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

this sucks....so lets say brand is gone...... what is the alternative? hopefully BD still signs with us...so that leaves us with salary space right? do we re sign maggette and put thornton at power forward? is there ANY chance at us getting josh smith? who do we go after now? maybe ron artest?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> this sucks....so lets say brand is gone...... what is the alternative? hopefully BD still signs with us...so that leaves us with salary space right? do we re sign maggette and put thornton at power forward? is there ANY chance at us getting josh smith? who do we go after now? maybe ron artest?


the most important thing now is signing baron davis.... i know its going to be combo of him and EB anymore but cmon....baron davis is like the best pg we have ever had so why not just give it a shot at a position we have never had any luck in ... i saw if possible somehow we implement a Suns style Offense ...but with a fast mobile natural center in Chris Kaman making us pretty good either in a up tempo game or a slow it down half court offense....
and judging by what i have seen from deandre jordan .....he could be a really nice backup to Chris Kaman ...hell why not even give him a shot at PF now...then wed be really run n gun


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh and we would prob play like we did early last season when we had ruben patterson up tempo ...but more importantly WINNING


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> this sucks....so lets say brand is gone...... what is the alternative? hopefully BD still signs with us...so that leaves us with salary space right? do we re sign maggette and put thornton at power forward? is there ANY chance at us getting josh smith? who do we go after now? maybe ron artest?


In short, we're f*&ked. Assuming Davis signs his contract (which is now up in the air completely), we're still going to have to fill a huge void at PF and have no chance at either Josh Smith or Ron Artest. Atlanta is said to be determined to match any offer sheet Smith receives and Artest has opted to fulfill his contract with Sacramento, so he's out of the question. Maggette might be a possibility, but I doubt he'll take the same money from the Clippers that he could get from the Spurs. This is a complete disaster.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

agh i still cant believe this....how much could we offer JOSH SMITH??


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> agh i still cant believe this....how much could we offer JOSH SMITH??


I'm guessing about 12 million/yr, but then if they somehow manage to sign him Al Thornton is forced to play out of position and will probably ask to be traded! LMAO.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Hold on guys.....it is not official yet.....we still have hope


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Bummer, will Davis back out then?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> Hold on guys.....it is not official yet.....we still have hope


It's over. We aren't keeping him. Our best bet is if he agrees to a S&T and we get Jason Smith or someone to try to look forward too or some crap


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

If Brand screws all the fans and Baron Davis, I say we sigsn Ryan Gomes. We will be pretty much f^&ked anyways so why not give Gomes a shot.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

im not swayed at all by this. Still not 100% its true, but if it is, i think its a smart move for brand. Back in the east he will face less stiff competion out there, and the sixers have a lineup similar to the clippers, but whereas 50 wins in the west wont even get you to the playoffs, 43 games is probably enough in the east. lol.

No worries here. I would have liked to have brand here if the deal was what it was reported to be, less than 15 million to start, but with him gone, thats fine with me. I say option 1 is to see if josh smith really will get a contract matched by atlanta. If so, no worries, then we see if there are any teams with a superstar who wants to shed salary for nothing to us. With brand gone we can take on salary. If not, get a kittles type contract, and then save money to be the premier destination next year.

Another option would be to see if maggette takes less money. Like say a deal around 5 years 45 million. Then move thornton to PF, and again, see what, if any moves we can make. 

If brand really is gone, im not sad at all. Its not like with him we would have done anything...only if we could have made one more big deal. Lets look on the bright side of things guys.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Baron davis i think still stays with us by the way. Unless GSW goes back and offers big money to get him back.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> If Brand screws all the fans and Baron Davis, I say we sigsn Ryan Gomes. We will be pretty much f^&ked anyways so why not give Gomes a shot.


Gomes is a decent player, but he's not worth the amount of money he would likely ask for. Might as well just stick with Josh Powell at the PF spot now. God this is sickening.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

alright i'm getting some clipper tickets for the 6ers game and booing the **** out of brand

mother****er


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> It's over. We aren't keeping him. Our best bet is if he agrees to a S&T and we get Jason Smith or someone to try to look forward too or some crap


I wont believe it til I see the news....:no::no:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DANNY said:


> alright i'm getting some clipper tickets for the 6ers game and booing the **** out of brand
> 
> mother****er


+1.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So, really, what's FORCING Baron to sign this contract?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> +1.


+2


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> im not swayed at all by this. Still not 100% its true, but if it is, i think its a smart move for brand. Back in the east he will face less stiff competion out there, and the sixers have a lineup similar to the clippers, but whereas 50 wins in the west wont even get you to the playoffs, 43 games is probably enough in the east. lol.
> 
> No worries here. I would have liked to have brand here if the deal was what it was reported to be, less than 15 million to start, but with him gone, thats fine with me. I say option 1 is to see if josh smith really will get a contract matched by atlanta. If so, no worries, then we see if there are any teams with a superstar who wants to shed salary for nothing to us. With brand gone we can take on salary. If not, get a kittles type contract, and then save money to be the premier destination next year.
> 
> ...


Well, you're right about the fact that it's probably a smart move for him. It's just the fact that he made those statements and led us to believe we would be seeing him play alongside Baron next year. I think I can speak for most of the group when I say we're pissed, we're disappointed and we're disheartened by this whole thing.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Well, you're right about the fact that it's probably a smart move for him. It's just the fact that he made those statements and led us to believe we would be seeing him play alongside Baron next year. I think I can speak for most of the group when I say we're pissed, we're disappointed and we're disheartened.


Lost respect for Brand.........this is bull sh&t if he leaves


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WTF! I hope he loses in Philly, I hope he loses badly every night.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

maggette leaving is fine, eb going i can swallow....but after allllllllll this to have baron not even sign with us ? 

woah


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

i thought this line up would happen for you guys
baron davis 
eric gordon
al thornton
elton brand
chris kaman...............


a very stupid decision by brand


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> maggette leaving is fine, eb going i can swallow....but after allllllllll this to have baron not even sign with us ?
> 
> woah


It doesn't seem likely now that they signed Maggette, but hey, this is the Clippers we're talking about so you never know. Honestly, he would probably be smart to sign somewhere else if possible. Truly, is there any other franchise in the NBA less likely to succeed than this one? I'm not superstitious at all, but I'm beginning to believe in a curse: and it's name is Donald Sterling.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Al Thorton would be that ? in your lineup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn.. Philly, outta nowhere.. :worthy:

Sucks for the Clippers though, good luck with future moves I guess.. Also, is it true Brand asked for a few extra million and LAC basically said take it or leave it?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Damn.. Philly, outta nowhere.. :worthy:
> 
> Sucks for the Clippers though, good luck with future moves I guess.. Also, is it true Brand asked for a few extra million and LAC basically said take it or leave it?


No.
Something smells fishy about the story.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> No.
> Something smells fishy about the story.


No it doesn't. Our getting Davis was fishy, not this. Phila was always going to make a bid for Elton, and today, they dumped Carney and Booth and got the extra 2 mil to obtain Elton.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> No.
> Something smells fishy about the story.


I don't know, sounds like our cheap, a-hole of an owner to me.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> I don't know, sounds like our cheap, a-hole of an owner to me.


Not his fault LATimes is saying the Clippers gave about the same offer as the Sixers. It was all Brand wanting to bolt. See Ya!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Not his fault LATimes is saying the Clippers gave about the same offer as the Sixers. It was all Brand wanting to bolt. See Ya!


Well, in that case good riddance.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

http://clipperblog.com/

I knew it was too good to be true. It is not official but there is some hope yet.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, i have no ill feeling about brand at all. If i was a fan of his movies then yes id be upset (maybe), but his movies suck so whatever. 

He didnt trick us or anything. This is so not a boozer situation. Its not like he tricked us into letting him go. He was the one who opted out. He said he wanted to be here with baron, it was the BEST option for him at the time.

Then all of a sudden golden state came calling with more money. But still brand would be in the west, possibly out of th eplayoffs, on a team with no PG, but the money was nice. NEver in his mind probably did he think that 76rs could give him the money he wanted. Seriously, who in the world would have thought that 76rs would give up a number one pick, and 2 role players for a 2nd round pick just to get him? 76rs hes guaranteed playoffs, possibly even high seed. Possible all star selection. 

Goes to a team with arguably the same lineup as the clippers. Kaman > Dalembert, iguadola >> Thornton, davis > Miller.

Bravo brand, and bravo clippers. At least until we over pay for josh smith, heres another week of "hope" that we have that some pau gasol type trade will fall into our laps. With brand resigning, were basically still an 8 seed thats capped out.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Brand made the decision that any of us would have made. He wants to win and why not take the extra money ... as a Clipper fan I'm obviously disappointed but I see no reason to boo the guy. I wish him well and more importantly I hope the Clippers front office can engineer something so that we can at least field a playoff-worthy team and not return to long-term obscurity.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

M-Blade said:


> Brand made the decision that any of us would have made. He wants to win and why not take the extra money ... as a Clipper fan I'm obviously disappointed but I see no reason to boo the guy. I wish him well and more importantly I hope the Clippers front office can engineer something so that we can at least field a playoff-worthy team and not return to long-term obscurity.


They why the f*^k did he made those comments last week? Saying he opted out to help us sign another star.....all BullS^&t!!!


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Elton Brand can suck my D*#k! if he signs elsewhere!!!! his whole image is just that...an IMAGE!!!


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

I knew he was leaving, nobody is going to leave an extra $20 million or so on the table no matter what they said the week before. 

And seriously Brand missed damn near all of last year. I won't miss dude at all, just hopefully we land Baron. Then Kamen should be healthy, Thornton will be a beast, eric gordan should be solid, tim thomas, might play inspired, cat mobley still has some gas in the tank, etc. Hell the Rockets lost Yao and won what... 15-16 in a row. You never know what's going to happen next year. 

-Rockets are either hit or miss depending on Tmack's back and Yao's feet
-Mavs are older now
-denver can't win with AI and 'Melo playing together, and they have no defense
-The spurs have to get younger

the only guarantees in the west are the Lakers, Hornets, and imo the new Blazers. the 4th to 8th seeds will fluctuate up and down all season long. 


-long as they sign Baron Davis I'm good. Brand is a question mark anyways. GO CLIPPS!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I feel for you guys. After losing my Sonics to OKC, I was looking forward to the Clippers improving and making it to the playoffs. We'll see if this really goes down and if Elton leaves, what the Clippers try to do to fill the void.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Guys lets try and keep the masked cursing down, also please no trolling and baiting from other boards..


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

wow brand seriously ****ed this franchise right now. not only did we lose brand and possible playoff contention, we might lose davis and any allstar type player. this is a bad day for clipper fans (and bbbnet mods by the act of that laker trolling mod).

all i have to say is its josh smith or bust.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

odenisgod said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah


Classy.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

without brand, i'd rather we not sign davis either....rather have lottery picks for the next couple of years and save money for the 2010 lebron sweepstakes.....


**** elton brand.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Back to the cellar for the Clippers, again. Just when things were looking up these past couple years history repeats itself. :nonono:

So it really is Josh Smith or a complete Tank season.... Want to trade Kaman for expiring contracts to Dallas?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Sure it sucks, but Thornton looked pretty good last season and should be even better this year. All hope is not lost, especially if the Clippers can now sign someone else who can provide an immediate impact (like Josh Smith).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

bootstrenf said:


> without brand, i'd rather we not sign davis either....rather have lottery picks for the next couple of years and save money for the 2010 lebron sweepstakes.....


This might be a stupid question, but Marion ($17 million expiring) for Baron Davis..?

:whoknows:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

joe shmoe said:


> I knew he was leaving, nobody is going to leave an extra $20 million or so on the table no matter what they said the week before.
> 
> And seriously Brand missed damn near all of last year. I won't miss dude at all, just hopefully we land Baron. Then Kamen should be healthy, Thornton will be a beast, eric gordan should be solid, tim thomas, might play inspired, cat mobley still has some gas in the tank, etc. Hell the Rockets lost Yao and won what... 15-16 in a row. You never know what's going to happen next year.
> 
> ...


Well, he didn't get an extra 20 million, he got an extra 2 million if the reports are accurate. I think this is what upset Clippers fans more than anything else. We probably could have accepted him taking the GS offer because the money was over the top, but to accept an offer from Philly that was virtually identical to the one the Clippers were offering feels like a slap in the face. But you know what, I'm over it. There's no reason to keep wallowing in this muck, it's time to just deal with it and move on. I'm a Clippers fan, so I'm well acquainted with disappointment.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i seriously hope he reinjures himself....a livingston type injury would make me very very happy....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i seriously hope he reinjures himself....a livingston type injury would make me very very happy....


Naw, I wouldn't wish an injury like that on anyone. However, I do hope they make the EC Finals and get absolutely blown out by Boston next year, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Naw, I wouldn't wish an injury like that on anyone. However, I do hope they make the EC Finals and get absolutely blown out by Boston next year, that would be pretty sweet.


then you are a better man than i.....


elton brand, the player i hate more than any laker....that's saying a lot right there....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *This might be a stupid question*, but Marion ($17 million expiring) for Baron Davis..?
> 
> :whoknows:


right on the spot! :cheers:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If you guys could get Josh Smith and Baron stays, I think you guys could definitely still field a decent lineup.

Baron/Gordon/Thornton/Smith/Kaman 

JSmoove has played a lot of PF for the Hawks and I think that could definitely be an explosive team.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I just visited the Sixers forum to see what kind of buzz is going on over there about Brand signing with them and what do I find? - NOTHING! LOL. There isn't even a thread dedicated to it! I know the LA forums are a lot more populated, but come on, that's just sad.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

There aren't a lot of Sixers fans on this site.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Just in case you're interested, Jim Rome will be interviewing Elton Brand today on his radio show sometime between 11:00 and 11:45. I know there are some of you out there who don't like Rome, but this should be an interesting interview. He's not going to let Brand off easy, I guarantee he'll press the issue when it comes to Elton's empty promises.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

im not going to listen to an interview that has two people i dont like in it lol


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> im not going to listen to an interview that has two people i dont like in it lol


I gotcha, just wanted to give a heads up to anyone who might be interested. BTW, the interview will be at approx. 11:10.


----------

